# Anyone try chili sauce with salads?



## VIDEODROME (Feb 10, 2006)

Basically my thing is I often like to make spicy salads with seafood and put them in tupperware to have later at work.  I've used some recommended ingredients from this forum like onion or radish or chipotle.   

Anyway there is a brand of chili sauce I like called Sriracha.  I think it's great.  I tried it on some leftover chili cheese fries I had from a restaurant and I thought it improved the flavor a lot.  On a whim I decided to try just sprinkling dabs of it in my salads along with the dressing and I think it helps to add the kind of flavor I was looking for.


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 10, 2006)

i would never be without the red rooster!!
it goes on salads, in soups, dips, sauces, and on and on


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2006)

sriracha is great on pizza, steamed mussels and clams, and even on a tuna salad sandwich. i've also used it to make asian style buffalo wings.
if i run out of frank's hot sauce, sriracha is probably my next choice.


----------



## sattie (Feb 10, 2006)

*Yep*

I keep it on hand for everything!  Even good for spicing up a bloody mary!  Yummy!


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 10, 2006)

i agree- matter of fact, this hot sauce actually is used like ketchup around here.......................


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 10, 2006)

For those of you who can't find this gem, this recipe is pretty close; not exactly right, but good when you can't have the real deal
LT


Sriracha Hot Chili Sauce Recipe
By: Dave Drum
For those so inclined, here is a recipe for making your own sriracha hot sauce:

Fill a container half full with peeled garlic cloves. Fill the rest of the way with 2 (at least) habaneros and a mix of dried serrano and cayenne pods that have been stemmed but not seeded. Add 1 tablespoon of non-iodized salt and fill the container (to cover chile pods and garlic) with 5% strength white vinegar. Cider vinegar or wine vinegar will work but will give you a different flavour. 

As the chile pods re-hydrate top up the liquid with water or vinegar. After a few days to a week of steeping in the vinegar dump the whole mess into the food processor or blender and puree until a smooth, thick consistency is reached. If the mixture is too thick it may be thinned with vinegar or water. 

The resulting sauce is tangy, quite garlicky and very tasty. Mixed 50/50 with tomato sauce (American catsup) it makes a very nice seafood cocktail sauce. Or it can serve as a salsa on tortilla chips. It's very versatile.


----------



## sattie (Feb 10, 2006)

*Suh-wheet!*

Luckytrim... thanks for the recipe!!!  Man, I love being able to make your own chili sauce!!!!!


----------



## ironchef (Feb 10, 2006)

In salad dressings I prefer to use Mae Ploy because of the sweetness it adds. But use that only if you want a sweet component.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 10, 2006)

Love sriracha, but then again love most hot sauces.

Sure will put hot sauce on salads, and most things.

We love the tang and flavor.

But will use it in many dishes for people who claim they do not like hot sauce. Just keep in below the level of their taste bud level for hot. Use in in stuffing, spaghetti sauce, stews, lasagna, chicken salad (would use it in egg salad if I could stand the stuff), in scrambled eggs or on fried ones, the list doesn't stop. 

It really improves the flavor of a dish.

When one of us asks does this dish need something, the answer is usually hot sauce and .............


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm not a hot chilli person but I do love sweet chilli sauces (like the Thai ones). A great, easy salad is to stir-fry some chicken/pork/turkey/etc in as much sweet chilli sauce as you like and place it onto of a hearty lettuce like romaine (cos) or into the little gem leaves (good as appetizers). Sprinkle with bean sprout and a few cashews/peanuts (shredded carrot is nice too) and dig in, it's awesome


----------



## buckytom (Feb 11, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> In salad dressings I prefer to use Mae Ploy because of the sweetness it adds. But use that only if you want a sweet component.


 
sierra cook and i are right with you ic. we love mae ploy. my wife prefers maggi brand sweet chilli sauce; i think she says it's less sweet (or less spice, i don't remember. there's just so much to have to listen to and remember...lol.  )

i got hooked on mae ploy at a thai restaurant here in the city, on a dish called pla muk yang. it is simply flash grilled squid rings on skewers atop a bed of crisp lettuce and julienne carrots, with mae ploy sauce and fresh cilantro.

vid, lucky, and sattie, see if you can find mae ploy and give it a try.


----------



## Dina (Feb 11, 2006)

Chili sounds great with salad.  As a matter of fact, I love every dish with baby greens salad!  I have an incredible EASY chili recipe that calls for jalapeños and poblano peppers, bacon and beer that gives it an incredible flavor.  I usually top it with cheddar cheese and cilantro leaves and make a side of buttermilk cornbread.  Let me know if you want the recipe.


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 11, 2006)

> Let me know if you want the recipe.__________________
> Dina


 

 give it up, girl!!

luckytrim@comcast.net


----------



## Phil (Feb 18, 2006)

*Didja know this?*

If you mix equal parts chili sause and mayo, you have a pretty good thousand island dressing. And, add a little pickle relish and you've nailed it.


----------

